# Persian Highflyres



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is some of my 2007 Persian highflyers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely birds. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Very striking! The first picture reminds me of an eagle - very kewl


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

The first picture is one of my oldest birds he will be 10 years old this spring but, he still flys 8 hours no problem & keeps giving me great babies. here is couple of his 2007 babies.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are beautiful!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

that is an awesome looking bird.and man,the health of that pigeon just jumps out at you.i love highflyers,i just cant use up room for them right now.if and when i do im gettin in touch with you.i would like to see some sons and daughters sometime.hint hint


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

gorgeous BIRD. i LIKE THE WHITE EYE'D BIRDS LOL i THINK IT MAKES THEM LOOK COLLER. 

Sorry for the caps it was an accident. Gorgeous was suposed to be in caps haha.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Great looking Bird!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

kaftar said:


> The first picture is one of my oldest birds he will be 10 years old this spring but, he still flys 8 hours no problem & keeps giving me great babies. here is couple of his 2007 babies.



Wow, 10 yrs. old, he sure doesn't look it.Very nice looking.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Wow, 10 yrs. old, he sure doesn't look it.Very nice looking.


Wish we could age as gracefully as pigeons..........


----------



## mikram (Apr 10, 2008)

*I found pigeons*

How many kinds of persian highflyres and how many kinds of eyes persian highflyres. I want blue and leaf green eyes pigeon kindly help me.



[email protected]


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

awsome!


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

mikram said:


> How many kinds of persian highflyres and how many kinds of eyes persian highflyres. I want blue and leaf green eyes pigeon kindly help me.
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]


There is several different eye colors but, the best ones are know form city of Tehran and they come with orange, yellow, pearl colors.


----------

